# Mike's Tanks Journal...



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I've decided to start a journal here and may convert it to a blog. Just going to see how this goes.

My tanks are listed in my signature and here are some starter pictures. I've still got some work to do on them but this is where we are starting for this journal. 

Cosmo's Lair and uncycled tank plans.
I plan on taking out the internal filter on Cosmo's lair. When the cycling tank cycles that filter I'll trade the sponges between the filters as not to risk a mini cycled in the lair. I'll gut the internal filter when taking it out and wrap the sponge that is going in the cycling tank. just to be extra sure that the empty tank has plenty of bacteria to be stocked.

Mystic Solitary Paradise.
Well I have decided to give him some water wisteria plants as soon as one of the cutting I took develops roots. This was my problem fish that had chronic fin problems unless he was always in water that was cleaned daily when being kept in a KK. I am happy to say that he has been in his cycled tank for 3 weeks with no problems and his fins are filling back in very nicely. He has got to the point of flaring at a mirror instead of running from it. So glad I got this bugger figured out. The reason he gets a solitary paradise is he does have some aggression problems lol. He want even deal with a snail much less another fish. His rule is if it moves it gets bit.

Prince Tank
Well this tank is actually done except for adding some sand since I found some food that isn't so messy that the frogs love. The only other thing is it keeps melting my anacharis with just liquid ferts. I'm still researching this problem.

The Crabitat
This is still a work in progress. I'm looking for ways to make a climbing platform for them and some toys. Two of them are still burying themselves and getting used to the tank as they can go through up to a two week acclimation process. The close up is the one that just went with the tank and enjoyed it first lol. The other one just surfaced yesterday.

The cycling tank
Well it's cycling and being very patient about it lol. I'm stuck at the nitrite stage right now. I did take the internal filter from the lair and give it a really good swish in the cycling tank until the water was clouded with the gunk off the filter and hopefully this transferred some bacteria to populate the tank. I know this tank is going to house a male Betta, but at this time I'm not sure of the tank mates I'm going to have with him.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*4/16/2012*

Went to Petco tonight picked up another 2-way gang valve because I accidentally busted the outlet on my old one when cleaning, oops. Anyways I picked up a new guy and he is very active. He got into this position after being in the crabitat in less than a minute lol.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*4/19/2012

*I'm not sure where my cycle is as I am getting some weird readings after changing the filters. The filter converted all the nitrites in 6 hours and I redosed the tank with ammonia and again I have nitrites again. I'm not sure how that happened but we are still waiting patiently as possible.

My community and frog tanks are doing great. One of my shrimps also molted again today. 

There is trouble in paradise once again. Mystic once again is having problems and decided to chew his tail up again. I'm thinking I should have named him Skitzo. Today has been disheartening to say the least.

Any who I went out and bought some new plants for what I thought was my newly cycled so here is a pic.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*4/20/2012

*Well we had a death in the community tank tonight unfortunately. It was due to my stupidity. I accidentally killed one of my shrimp when doing a water change in the tank. I accidentally moved a decoration and he got between it and the substrate. :-(

I finally added the sand to the Prince tank. The sand definitely gives it a more natural look. I am very pleased with it and the frogs love to play in it. I also made another change in the cycling tank that I did not plan on, but I'll let that speak for itself. So here are the pics.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I love your tanks! I will definitely be stalking this thread.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Well to my surprise the filter for Cosmo's Lair finished cycling today and have switched them out. I also mixed the blue sand in more evenly on the second tank. I destroyed the old cartridge and scrubbed it clean on the second sponge filter and in the cycling tank. I'm pretty sure I got a good chunk of the bacteria as most of the brown organic material came out in the tank. Hopefully it will be ready soon and I'll be able to add pics of new fishes.  For now though here are pics of the new Lair on sponge filtration only, the cycling tank after I destroyed the filter cartridge in it and the better mix of blue white sand.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*4/26/2012*

The scrubbing of the old filter material has worked beautifully in setting up my colony of bacteria. I have got the test results that conclude the bacteria is set up and ready to protect my stocking. Now I just have to figure out what to do with the tank.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*4/27/2012

*Well today was a big day (at least for me and my humble tanks) in fish shopping and water changes. I stocked the tank that just finished cycling. I have 1 CT Betta named Supernova, 6 Albino Cory AKA the 6 white dwarfs, and 2 amano shrimp aka the cleaning crew. It is a dying star theme. Here is some pics of the inhabitants it was the best picture I could get of Supernova. He has some very beautiful coloring in the right light. He is so busy exploring the tank. I'm just glad he is getting along with his tank mates.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*04/29/2012

*I did some tank watching today finally got some good shots of Supernova today! I love his finnage when he flares up.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*5/6/2012

*Went to Petco for fish food tonight and wound up with a new Marimo Moss Ball. Shrimp have been making sure it is impeccably clean which means I'll have to clean up after them when they are done. Also took pictures of the Cory's lunch time as they was going crazy over their wafers today.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*5/10/2012*

I upgraded my Theo heaters to Jager heaters in the 10 gallon tanks. So far spot on about 4 hours into monitoring. I also added a Moss Ball to Cosmo's Lair. I'll be adding one to the other tanks as well. I rearranged the 10 gallon tank decorations. Last Picture is Cosmo showing off while I rearranged the other tank lol.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*5/15/2012

*Added a DIY CO2 System to my 5 gallon tank with a bell type diffuser. Hoping to be able to eliminate excel from the tank. The algae is on the retreat from the excel I am dosing.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*5/19/2012
*
The tanks have really changed this week. Cosmo the red Betta decided he wanted to attack everybody in his tank. Fortunately I didn't lose any fish or shrimp to his sudden change in behavior. So he has been removed to Mystic's solitaire tank, and Mystic has moved into the Frog tank and the frog's have moved into the lair with the Axelrod Cory. I may try returning him to the lair after next week sometime.

I have done some work with my plants tonight. I have added DIY CO2 to the 10 gallon tanks. I also got a narrow leaf fern to propagate from my other java fern into my other 10 gallon tank. I also wrapped the stump and houses in Java Moss in the tanks. I'll post pics of it when it takes hold. It kind of looks tacky right now I'm hoping it will take hold and grow over it.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

*6/10/2012


*Well there has been quite a lot of change. In my tanks I have added several fish and upgraded the two 10 gallons for Cosmo and Supernova to a 20 gallon long divided tank that now houses Supernova and Comet(pictured below). I added some blue delta guppies to the frog tank and upgraded them to a 10 gallon tank. I also got a true albino adf for the frog tank which is in hiding so no pics unfortunately. I divided a 5 gallon tank for Cosmo and Mystic, but I'm thinking about putting them in a 10 gallon as well.


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

I luv ur tanks i hope all is well looking forward to an update..


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Cool~~~


----------

